# need some suggestions



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well iam new to the 1911 family. I have done my research and read many reviews one here and other websites. But my choice is down to the Springfield 1911-a1 parkerized with night sights or a RIA in 5 or 3 inch barrels.
I know springfield one of the top dogs, but i have heard good reviews of the RIA and they seem to be good. Both have great customer service. Only thing i dont like about the RIA is the spurred hammer ANd i heard there are few compatable parts for the RIA 

Not to mention i may be able to hagle the gun owne r for both RIA for $800. then i would have two, but I can get the springfield for $700. 

OH what to do what to do.
Any Suggestions?
Aaron


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Seems to me it's a no brainer for the Springer. It's a bit better quality anyway. Although it does sound like you are sayin you can get two RIA's for 8 bills. That is a pretty fair deal. I was gonna buy an RIA but ended up with a Para LTC. If both the RIA's are good shooters with no issues that would be pretty hard to turn down.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well i have been leaning toward the Springfield for obvious reason I just thought the RIA might be something i could get a good bang for the buck. I am serious about the springfield the only other one i really like is the champion . So it between the champion and the full size service


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

It really is up to you for sure. The plus side on the RIAs is that you should be able to try before you buy. If you really like one of the two you could sell the other and recoup some of your cash. Pick up a box of Winchester White Box 230 grain target ammo at Walmart if he will let you shoot them and see how they fly. I'd say no shoot no buy and get the springer. RIA's have a good rep as a good baseline pistol. Most would consider the springer a step up. Others might consider them as pretty close to equal. A new pistol also has a warrenty were as used it is "as is". If you have problems it will cost you more to get it fixed. Lots to think about.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm more of a quality over quantity guy, myself. To say that you can get 2 of something inferior for the price of one which you really like.... it's kinda a no brainer. For that $700 you could propably buy several dozen wrist rockets, but I'd rather have the Springfield! 

...besides, what are you gonna do, shoot both guns at the same time?? yea I know, don't answer that.:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, I've owned both and think both are good weapons. The Springfield has the reputation being they have been around forever. Both will be built about the same if it is entry level 1911's go. I've personally had better results with less extra work with Springers.

The one thing Springfield can give you that RIA cannot are options. You can go from the bottom end GI all the way to custom shop weapon. RIA makes a Tactical but this pretty much stops at a loaded model. Meaning it will have the Mil-Spec sights, ambi-safety, and a little better trigger. The one thing I have seen that I'm not all that fond of is RIA likes to use a different designed ambi-safety than what most people use. The difference is slight but it will cause you to fit one grip side differently. Rather than needing the small cut in the back of the grip one will have to shape the top of the grip to make room for the lower safety lever on one side. It's not a real big deal but if you were to get a set of grips an you had them cut for an ambi-safety you will more than likely not have them cut right if you are putting them on a loaded or tactical RIA. This might be a problem if you were getting a set of bone or antler grips. I had come across this problem when I had a tactile RIA. I had to fit the grip on one side by shaping the top of th4e left grip panel. Of course if you don't want to change grips or are using wooden ones it's a pretty easy job once you see how the safety is slightly different than the ones on most other 1911's and clones.

Both will shoot well. I seem to shoot a Springfield better and I'm not sure if it's the weapon or me. But I have always put smaller groups with my Springer(s) than I ever did my RIA(s)

The RIA are usually cheaper. And if I was to be wanting to buy a weapon that I wanted for a project gun then the RIA is an excellent starting point. If price is a factor then again the RIA will get you going in the right direction. The great thing about 1911's is you can always do things to them. I have never had one yet I didn't mess with at least some.

You can't go wrong with either. I think the Springers are a little better if you are comparing say, a Mil-Spec with a RIA Tactical. and with Springfield the sky's the limit.


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

+1 for Springer,any reputable Gunsmith will second that!


----------



## Oldman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Springfield*

I own a Springfield 1911 and it is a fair gun. Not the quality of some other brands but decent.

The question needing asking is what exactly are you going to do with it. I keep mine in the tool box in my pickup truck for an emergency backup gun or for friends to shoot when they accompany me to the range.

If your life depends on a particualr gun, I feel the best possible one you can buy is the best one to own but there are other factors as well. How does it feel in your hands, are you comfortable shooting it, are you willing to trust your family members saftey to it and many more.

The end decision is always yours but, while I do not carry a .45 daily, I would only trust my life to either a custom maker, Colt or Kimber. A person can always buy another gun but they only have one life to trust their purchase to.


----------

